# Goodbye 2015



## Trademark

Hello 2016.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Well that was quick. Time really does speed up when you get older I guess...


----------



## Word Dispenser

Yeah, I vote we skip 2015 altogether. Odd numbers kreeze me out, man. Kreeze me out big time.

From now on, we skip all odd years. This year it's 2016. Next year is 2018. 

It's about time we do something weird with time, and confuse later generations.

Like how the centuries don't line up. You know, like the 15th century. Do you even know what years that even means? I barely do. You'd think it'd mean 1500s.


----------



## Serpent

I liked how 2009 and 2012 rolled off the tongue.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

We could skip right to 2020 but I'm not ready because I need new glasses.


----------



## VinnieBob

good by and good riddance to 14 @walking tourist I like your joke


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, I vote we skip 2015 altogether. Odd numbers kreeze me out, man. Kreeze me out big time.
> 
> From now on, we skip all odd years. This year it's 2016. Next year is 2018.
> 
> It's about time we do something weird with time, and confuse later generations.
> 
> Like how the centuries don't line up. You know, like the 15th century. Do you even know what years that even means? I barely do. You'd think it'd mean 1500s.


7 is my favourite number...can we not skip 2017?  Otherwise I'm not fussed.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Word Dispenser said:


> It's about time we do something weird with time, and confuse later generations.
> 
> Like how the centuries don't line up. You know, like the 15th century. Do you even know what years that even means? I barely do. You'd think it'd mean 1500s.


Shades of Anatoly Fomenko?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Shades of Anatoly Fomenko?


Damn straight. The Russians always have good ideas. Especially Russian mathematicians.


----------



## Word Dispenser

He's a Superhero! said:


> 7 is my favourite number...can we not skip 2017?  Otherwise I'm not fussed.


Well, as long as we don't skip 2018, because 8 is my favourite number. :kitteh:

7 isn't so bad, as far as odd numbers go. I have a vendetta against 3 and 5 though.


----------



## star tripper

We can't skip 2015. We'll miss The Force Awakens, Age of Ultron, and the Digimon show about the original Digidestined in high school.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, as long as we don't skip 2018, because 8 is my favourite number. :kitteh:
> 
> 7 isn't so bad, as far as odd numbers go. I have a vendetta against 3 and 5 though.


Ok, deal...let's do this!


----------



## Word Dispenser

star tripper said:


> We can't skip 2015. We'll miss The Force Awakens, Age of Ultron, and the Digimon show about the original Digidestined in high school.


What's in a name?

Those will just come out in 2016 instead. Win-win.

Let's start a reckoning.


----------



## star tripper

Word Dispenser said:


> What's in a name?
> 
> Those will just come out in 2016 instead. Win-win.
> 
> Let's start a reckoning.


But 2016 will have Batman v Superman, Suicide Squad, Civil War, and Deadpool. RIP $$$.


----------



## Word Dispenser

star tripper said:


> But 2016 will have Batman v Superman, Suicide Squad, Civil War, and Deadpool. RIP $$$.


Moah movies, moah mawesome.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oooh, Batman vs. Superman.
I have to wait a whole year for that awesome entertainment?
Boo, hiss???



star tripper said:


> But 2016 will have Batman v Superman, Suicide Squad, Civil War, and Deadpool. RIP $$$.


----------



## star tripper

walking tourist said:


> Oooh, Batman vs. Superman.
> I have to wait a whole year for that awesome entertainment?
> Boo, hiss???


It's Age of Ultron's fault. WB/DC moved BVS to 2016 to avoid the competition. We have to wait until March 2016 to see Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman (and Aquaman and Cyborg are making cameos) share the big screen for the first time ever and the drooling has already begun.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Wow, that's going to be so good and so worth waiting for. All of those superheroes in one place? Any idea of who the villains will be?? (watch out for the kyrptonite!!)



star tripper said:


> It's Age of Ultron's fault. WB/DC moved BVS to 2016 to avoid the competition. We have to wait until March 2016 to see Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman (and Aquaman and Cyborg are making cameos) share the big screen for the first time ever and the drooling has already begun.


----------



## star tripper

walking tourist said:


> Wow, that's going to be so good and so worth waiting for. All of those superheroes in one place? Any idea of who the villains will be?? (watch out for the kyrptonite!!)


Lex Luthor is the main villain. They've been keeping the other on the DL, but there was a rumor that Doomsday would be in it, although I hope it's just a tease at the end. There's also Brainiac and Metallo speculation, but speculation is the keyword. And Brainiac is more likely to be in the upcoming Justice League film.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This keeps getting better and better. I think that I'll start planning for a Batman vs. Superman party. I wonder what Kryptonite looks like, lol. Can't imagine that it's very tasty. Make I should stick with cookies and brownies!



star tripper said:


> Lex Luthor is the main villain. They've been keeping the other on the DL, but there was a rumor that Doomsday would be in it, although I hope it's just a tease at the end. There's also Brainiac and Metallo speculation, but speculation is the keyword. And Brainiac is more likely to be in the upcoming Justice League film.


----------

